# Hancock County Buck - 12-2-05........



## HT2 (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's a picture of that buck that I took about a week ago.........


----------



## ultramag (Dec 11, 2005)

Way to go Tim. Nice buck.He will make a nice mount there My friend.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 11, 2005)

Bout' Time we got to see the pic.....Nice buck my friend....Glad someone is seeing them...


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 11, 2005)

You sure that thang is legal????  

Nice buck bud....A big congatulations to you.


----------



## gabowman (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## t bird (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice one Tim...Cut your cat eyes off


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 11, 2005)

Good buck Tim!

ML


----------



## Hardy (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice Buck  

Good Job


----------



## UGAalum13 (Dec 11, 2005)

Great buck.  Way to go!


----------



## ramblinrack (Dec 11, 2005)

VERY nice buck tim!!! congrats my friend.


----------



## Justin Thompson (Dec 11, 2005)

awsome buck man


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice Hancock county buck Tim..congratulations!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 12, 2005)

Congrats on a good un Tim  

Is there a story to go with the pic??? Let's here it


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 12, 2005)

Great buck, congrats to you.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice buck, HT2, Congratulations.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 12, 2005)

nice buck. congrats. that old "yoda" is gettin put hard to work haulin all them dang ol deer out of the woods


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice Buck!!!


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Dec 12, 2005)

Tim, great buck buddy!!!


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 12, 2005)

Way to go Tim!  That bucks got some impressive G-2's.......Congrats!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice un Tim!! QDM pays off for you again!


----------



## leadoff (Dec 12, 2005)

Ataboy!!!  Congrats on a fine buck, Tim!!!


----------



## willbuck (Dec 12, 2005)

Good tines Tim.  Congrats on a good buck.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 12, 2005)

*Nice buck*

Congrats!!!!


----------



## HT2 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Brad........*



			
				bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> nice buck. congrats. that old "yoda" is gettin put hard to work haulin all them dang ol deer out of the woods


You got that right!!!!!!!!

That there "YODA" has hauled a few deer on the back of it........     


O.K. Jeff.......

Here's the scoop........

Got down to the club on that Friday (12-2) around 12:00 noon......Got everything situated and headed to the woods around 2:00 p.m. I went to the Tower Stand (amongst the thick pines). I had been there about 2 hours when in one of my cleared out lanes a good buck stepped out (he was bigger than the one I shot). Unfortunately, he stepped out and headed away from me instead of comin' to me.......I only saw him for about a minute, but there just wasn't a good shot.........Didn't take it........I was hopin' he was gonna just cruise through the pines and come out in one of my other lanes, but it didn't happen......Then I was looking throught the binoculars, just kinda glassing the "cut" and came back across one of my lanes and there stood the one I shot......Pulled the hammer back and let the Encore "BARK"!!!!!!  Shot him @ 5:20 p.m. @ 120 yards........

He's not a monster, but he's a pretty decent buck........

I gotta admit though..........It did feel good!!!!!


----------



## Jasper (Dec 12, 2005)

That's a good buck! Way to go.........


----------



## aaron batson (Dec 12, 2005)

HT2 - Great late season buck!!! - I hope the kids and I can see one like that before the season goes out.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice one Tim. It does feel good does'nt it!!


----------



## broadhead (Dec 13, 2005)

Just saw the thread myself. Congratulations on a fine buck Tim!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

Dang Tim, I could at least get a phone call!  

Congrats on a fine deer brother!


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice buck Tim I missed the thread somehow my self way to go!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 13, 2005)

Is that buck actually wider than the pic shows  ???

Evereything seems  kinda _squished_ cause it's head apears to be the longest and thinnest I've ever seen  !?.


Still a cool buck though!!
Congrats  !!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice buck Tim !!!!


----------



## ryano (Dec 13, 2005)

nice buck Tim! congrats to ya bud!


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 13, 2005)

Nathan said:
			
		

> Is that buck actually wider than the pic shows  ???
> 
> Evereything seems  kinda _squished_ cause it's head apears to be the longest and thinnest I've ever seen  !?.
> 
> ...




Tim was just trying to make himself look thinner for the gals on board....


----------



## Bowbender (Dec 13, 2005)

Way to go bud, very happy for you.. I know you put allot in to your hunting, it's nice when it pays off...


----------



## Hawg (Dec 13, 2005)

Way to go Tim.  Nice Buck my friend.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice buck, Tim!


----------



## Duff (Dec 13, 2005)

Fine buck Tim. Congrats bud!!!!


----------



## HT2 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Nathan......*



			
				Nathan said:
			
		

> Is that buck actually wider than the pic shows  ???
> 
> Evereything seems  kinda _squished_ cause it's head apears to be the longest and thinnest I've ever seen  !?.
> 
> ...



The pic is kinda squashed........I'm a amatuer and my buddy is too at taking pics.......On the board here we're only allowed 640 X 640 (I think) and I don't know how to stretch it out......

The inside spread was 18 inches........


----------



## raghorn (Dec 13, 2005)

Very nice buck Tim!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice buck Tim!!

Congrats.

The picture probably does not do it justice.


----------



## RCCola (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice one Tim!!!


----------



## How2fish (Dec 14, 2005)

Congrats great buck!


----------



## WSB (Dec 14, 2005)

Congrats, great buck. I have a hunting lease in Hancock and we have had two bucks killed this year, but nothing like that !


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 14, 2005)

congrats.........


----------



## pendy (Dec 15, 2005)

*Tim*

Way to go. Congrats on your nice buck.


----------



## Dub (Dec 15, 2005)

Good job!!!


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice buck. Rack has a real nice shape to it. Thats going to make a beautiful mount.


----------



## Hawg (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tim*

 What's the green score on that monster.


----------



## HT2 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Adam......*

O.K.......

Are you being a "WISE GUY"?????  

I don't have a clue..........

Inside spread was 18 inches.........That's about all I even measured........


----------



## Hawg (Dec 17, 2005)

*Wise Guy?...No*

Tim, 
I would figured you, big Dave, or one of them fellers down there  would of measured it by now.
I'm just curious.
Congrats again


----------



## HT2 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Adam.......*

Nah we didn't measure it........

Maybe I'll do it sometime soon.........

We'll see........


----------



## Hawg (Dec 17, 2005)

Im about to leave right now for the woods, maybe I'll shoot something bigger than yours.


----------



## HT2 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Adam........*

I'm guessing the low 120's..........But I could be wrong.........

Good Luck to ya bud........

I hope you do get a good 'un..........


----------



## huntaholic (Dec 18, 2005)

GOOD ONE CONGRATS


----------



## Carp (Dec 23, 2005)

A very late congratulations to you Tim. That sir, is a nice buck!


----------



## DIEHARD98 (Dec 23, 2005)

Tim, 
Congratulations, I have land in Hancock, and I too have taken some big bucks. 12 pt non-typical this year. QDM is starting to pay off...Keep up the fight! Congratulations!!!


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 23, 2005)

Good job Hancock!! You got that mojo working!!


----------



## Woodsong (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow Tim-
I don't know how i missed this thread when you first posted it???

Congratulations on a great buck.  If i shot that thing you'd see me dancing in the street!!!

good job!


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 24, 2005)

Dang Tim !!!.....Great Buck brother !!!!


Big CONGRATS !!!


----------

